# Eheim 3535 - Surface skimmer



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Can this Eheim 3535 surface skimmer be any advantage? I often found when I feed my fish with flakes (TetraMin), I can see some oil film floating on the surface. After a while the surface seems to bubble up as well, I was thinking using this Eheim surface skimmer would help?

Currently I have a HOF and a canister filter is on its way, hopefully few more days. Do you think this is necessary or I should wait and see what the canister will do to the water quality first?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## adrenaline (Jan 17, 2011)

it can help. Surface agitation will help a lot in breaking up the surface film. if you have a canister aim the spray towards the surface. this will also help with water oxygination. most of my tanks have a power head aimed up (usually mounted mid depth) to circulate the water and increase surface agitation.

Personally I don't have surface skimmers on any of my tanks, with the exception of one on my marine tanks protein skimmer


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you, I will try your suggestion to aim the spray towards the surface.


----------



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

Got the filter today, just finished setting it up, wow comparing to the HOF filter, there's so much more media. I hope the old media will seed properly in the new canister. There's also another 1.5 gallon more water to cycle, which I think it's good to have more water in my little tank.

It's dead quiet, I can't hear a thing even when I put my ear by it. I have to put my finger in the tank to make sure there's water flowing out the tube.

Eheim could have done a better job for a newbie like me to explain how everything works together, the instructions about setting up the flow rate, and adjusting timers for different flow rate throughout the day is very confusing at best.


----------

